# If it was eat this or die...



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What would you do?

Awesome: The "Worst Food Product Ever" May Have Been Found

Grossest thing ever!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

If it was eat it or die, I'd eat it.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd eat it survial of the fittest man. Breakfast of champions mmmm lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I eat it.....

Then I throwup...LMAO


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd probably eat it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Brains and eggs yummy, I love them


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> I eat it.....
> 
> Then I throwup...LMAO


here too. I have the weakest stomach on earth


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> here too. I have the weakest stomach on earth


Me too...LOL

If someone so much as talks about throwing up I will start gagging...LOL


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

it's actually pretty good!!!
























lololollol jk i kid kid!!


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

yuk - but if it came to it id eat it!


----------



## LET82 (Feb 24, 2009)

My great grandma used to eat pork brains...gross....I wouldnt want to eat that!


----------

